# taiho jujitsu



## drummingman (Oct 21, 2006)

does anyone study this style of jujitsu? im going to check out a class of this style tomorrow.
what do you think of this style?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 21, 2006)

Does the school have a website you could link us too?

I'm not familiar with that style.

Jeff


----------



## drummingman (Oct 21, 2006)

here is the school.
http://www.budoshinjujitsu.org
and here is a site that talks about the style.
http://ustjf.us


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 21, 2006)

From what I can tell from their site, it looks like pretty standard faire for Japanese Jujitsu.  Which is a good thing as far as I'm concerned.  If you check out the school, let us know your impressions.

Jeff


----------



## arnisador (Oct 21, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## bignick (Oct 22, 2006)

Sorry for a bit of a delayed response, but taiho-jutsu, as I know it and have trained is a style of jujutsu used by Japanese law enforcement.  It is good stuff, definitely.  The basic idea is restraint and control, and safely, however there are still some brutal techniques in there.  I suggest you check it out and see what you think.


----------



## KOROHO (Oct 30, 2006)

I would not call Taihojutsu a style of Jujutsu.
What constitutes Taihojutsu is constantly changing to meet the needs of police officers.  As I understand it, the first Taihojutsu program at the Tokyo Metro Police Department was comrised of Yoshinkan Aikido, Kodokan Judo and some older style Jujutsu technqiues. 

You can train in Aikido and niot train in Taihojutsu.  You can can train in Jujutsu and not train in Taihojutsu.  Even though both makeup part of taihojutsu.  What makes it Taihojutsu is the Police orientation of the training.  Even Wado Ryu Karate has a syllabus of Taihojutsu techniques.

Also, what is very telling of taihojutsu not being a "style" is that no one has ranking in "taohojutsu".  All the "taihojutsu" teachers you will meet, atleast if they are from Japan, have Dan grades in all sorts of things - Judo, Aikido, weapons arts, etc.  But none will have a grade in taihojutsu.


----------



## KOROHO (Oct 30, 2006)

If you want 2 good books with info on  Taihojutsu, first check out 
Japan's Ultimate Martial Art" by Darrell Craig - one of both mine and Big Nick's teachers.
Also "Law and Order in the Age of the Samurai".  by Don Cunningham  It is an excellent book on history.


----------



## frank raud (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm curious. The website refers to Budoshin-ryu(and explains the George Kirby connection) and says what they teach is Goshin-ryu, why are you referring to it as Taiho jujitsu? If I missed something, I apologise.


----------

